# Who owns Beethoven Virus?



## matias4000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey everybody, does anybody knows who owns the rights of the modern song Beethoven Virus. I'm talking about the one by Violinist Diana (



).. Because I want to sell my cover, my version, but I actually don't know if it is just a remix of a Beethoven Song or if she actually took some parts and composed the rest.. i know it has something og Beethoven Sonata Op.13 "Pathetique" No.3, but i really don't know what i should do, I want to sell my cover, but i don't want to have any trouble.

I would really appreciate your help!

Thanks

Matias


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

whatever it is its greaaaaaaat!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

It depends how close to this version your cover is. If it's practically the same, then you can only contact the people involved with it and ask for permission. To be safer, you could just listen to the third movement of Beethoven's eighth sonata and take it wherever you like in your own version, as anything original by Beethoven is now out of copyright.


----------

